# <My Grandfather Passed Away



## luvs (Jul 29, 2008)

he passed around 4:00. i'm sooooooooooo sad. i was so close to him. just heartbroken. i miss my Pap.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sorry luvs


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Miss luvs....It's hard losing a loved one....Better days will come.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

It's sad to lose someone you are close to.
You'll always have the memories.


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that. Just like pacanis said, the memories will keep him alive!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. My Grama and grampa were very special to me.

AC


----------



## silentmeow (Jul 29, 2008)

luvs, I'm so sorry.  Grandpa's are very special people.  I sill miss mine and it's been years.  Keep the memories.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 29, 2008)

I am so sorry, Luvs. Sounds like he was a very special grandpa. Be sure and tell us a little about him when you feel better.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 29, 2008)

My condolences to you , luvs. 
LC


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2008)

thank you so, guys.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss luvs.

kadesma


----------



## Mama (Jul 29, 2008)

So sorry luvs.  I'm sure he'll always have a special place in your heart.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 29, 2008)

Luvs, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.
We're all here for you.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

So sorry!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sorry Luvs.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

So sorry... I wish I would've been able to know my grandparents better..... some at all......
Remember the treasure you had in being able to know him so long.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sorry Luvs *big hugs*

I agree with Suzi Quzie.. be happy that you had someone so special in your life. Not many people have the opportunity to have such a loving grandparent.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 29, 2008)

how sad for you. i am so sorry.

babe


----------



## pdswife (Jul 29, 2008)

That is sad.. I'm sorry luvs


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm so so sorry luvs!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. I still cry when I think about my grandfather. I feel yor pain.


----------



## jkath (Jul 29, 2008)

hugs to you, little luvs.


----------



## luvs (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks. i'm a mess.


----------



## luvs (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks again.


----------



## luvs (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks again, guys. 
joanie, i miss being nicknamed little luvs.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah, luvs, I'm so sorry for your loss. I will be thinking of you.

When you get a chance, take your mind off your worries:
Put on your favorite bootcut jeans and a comfy old pink tshirt and watch some Golden Girls...


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 30, 2008)

LUVs You and Your Whole Family are in Barbara and my Prayers and Thoughts. A BIG HUG from Both OF US !


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, you may not be able to see your grandpa, but he will always be near and with you.  God Bless


----------



## sattie (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry to hear that luvs... I know the heart break you feel and I am heart broken with you sweetie.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.  May peace be with you and your family.


----------



## miniman (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sorry luvs - my grandparents (maternal) both died in the last few years and it was hard for a while. Just remember the good times and he will still be with you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 30, 2008)

*luvs*

Sorry to hear about your granpa's passing.  how old did he get to be?  I am sorry to say I never got to meet my grandpa's they all passed away before they reached 50.  That sure seems young to me, not a grandpa at all at that age.  You still have your parents luvs, don't you?  Hang on to them.  Having them around makes this little easier to bare as they need your support and you need theirs.  Must have been a good granpa, otherwise you would not even mention this.  One thing, you have your memories.  He was older than 50 wasn't he?  Life is just harder on some than others.  No matter what age it still hurts when they leave.  My sympathy luvs to you and your family.


----------



## Chicks (Jul 30, 2008)

Our sympathy to you and yours
Hugs, C


----------



## amber (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry Luvs. Eventually you'll be able to think about the happy times.  That will heal you.  My condolences to you and your family.  Take care sweetie.


----------



## mikki (Jul 30, 2008)

so sorry luvs-- my gram passed away almost 3 years ago and sometimes when I'm doing something ,I think about how much she would have enjoyed it and I cry. Don't ever be afraid to cry or be sad about losing a loved one no matter how long it's been. I was for awhile then thought about it, now I tell myself that it's ok to feel sad sometimes. It just means I loved her VERY much. 
The first few days are the worst so hang in there, and again I'm very sorry


----------



## middie (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry Luvs


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this Luvs.  I'll say a prayer for you.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm sorry about your grandpappy, luvs.

i hope he lived a full life, and is happily hangin' with loved ones in heaven right about now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry luvs!


----------



## Dina (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Luvs.  Just hold on to the great memories he left you.  Hugs to you dear,


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 1, 2008)

Luvs, I'm sorry I missed this earlier. I know how bad this hurts. My grandmother died almost 33 years ago and I still miss her. But it gets a little easier with time. Here's something I did at the suggestion of a friend - start a little journal and record all of your memories of your grandfather. Write down all the stories he has told you, the things you have done together, his favorite foods, all of your memories. It helps you to grieve and someday, it will be a wonderful joy to read and have your children read. Your grandfather will live on in your pages and you won't forget all the little details that are so fresh right now. Big hugs to you right now, Hon.


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2008)

guys, you're great. i love yins.
Pap's service was heartbreaking, but honorable. he recieved a full salute.
rest his soul.
wept like a baby when they gave my Dad his flag.


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Sorry to hear about your granpa's passing. how old did he get to be? I am sorry to say I never got to meet my grandpa's they all passed away before they reached 50. That sure seems young to me, not a grandpa at all at that age. You still have your parents luvs, don't you? Hang on to them. Having them around makes this little easier to bare as they need your support and you need theirs. Must have been a good granpa, otherwise you would not even mention this. One thing, you have your memories. He was older than 50 wasn't he? Life is just harder on some than others. No matter what age it still hurts when they leave. My sympathy luvs to you and your family.


 
oh, thank you for your kindness, in the kitchen & of course as i said, others. kitch, he was 82. & yep, i've Mom & Dad.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 2, 2008)

luvs said:


> oh, thank you for your kindness, in the kitchen & of course as i said, others. kitch, he was 82. & yep, i've Mom & Dad.



luvs, please pass along my deepest sympathy to your mom and dad.  I am thankful you still have them. being 82 was pretty good if when one reachs that age you can remember who you are talking to.  Some people are that age and don't even know who you are.  I hope and pray that before that happens to me, the gate is open for me.  No hardships on the family.  Be happy that you got to know your grampa and what a good fellow he was.  He is in a better place, I believe.


----------

